

Programmer Recreates London Tube Map in Code - marcieoum
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/John-Galantini-Tube-Map-London-Underground-Coded-Map-CSS,22709.html

======
adzeds
That is pretty special. Looking at the code it would take me years to make
that!

